# Hi there, I'm very nervous about posting here haha



## Dyllan

Hey all! As the title suggests, I'm new to the composer community. A bit about me, I'm 23, I've spent most of my teenage years learning about electronic music, and synthesis (sound design in particularly). Although recently, I've dived head-first into orchestral/cinematic music, all the while learning music theory throughout my Journey.
I have 2 questions, if I may. 1, how should I navigate this forum? 2, Are there any handicapped composers here? I have Cerebral Palsy, and it'd be nice to meet someone with similar experiences. Thanks guys!


----------



## jamwerks

Welcome!


----------



## C-Wave

don’t worry bro.. sooner or later we are going to convert you to an avid virtual instrument collector.


----------



## Dyllan

C-Wave said:


> don’t worry bro.. sooner or later we are going to convert you to an avid virtual instrument collector.


Lmao If i wasn't living off disability checks


----------



## Michael Antrum

Welcome to the forums, and there's no need to be nervous. We don't bite ! (well, most of us anyway).

I can't help with your request for to speak with those who have similar experiences to yourself, but there is so much knowledge on this site, and people who love to help out, just because they can and the sheer joy of it. 

(Stay out of the politics and drama zone though - trust me on that one).

I've learned so much here, and I like this place a lot.


----------



## Dyllan

mikeybabes said:


> Welcome to the forums, and there's no need to be nervous. We don't bite ! (well, most of us anyway).
> 
> I can't help with your request for to speak with those who have similar experiences to yourself, but there is so much knowledge on this site, and people who love to help out, just because they can and the sheer joy of it.
> 
> (Stay out of the politics and drama zone though - trust me on that one).
> 
> I've learned so much here, and I like this place a lot.


Thank you so much, everyone has been so nice so far


----------



## JT

Welcome!

If you're on a budget I'm sure you'll appreciate free samples. Check out Spitfire's Labs.
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## TheKRock

welcome! mikeybabes is right on the money, its a great place to learn a lot and the members here are very helpful if you ever have questions surrounding composition and v.i's !


----------



## LamaRose

Greetings. Don't be afraid to ask questions... lot's of knowledgeable folks and opinions! Use the search engine if you feel hesitant to ask. 

I have a question for you... are you using a controller - like a midi keyboard - or have you been drawing in notes/chords like a lot of EM writers seem to do these days? I imagine that inputing/playing notes could be a huge challenge depending upon the severity of your Cerebral Palsy. Of course, in the face of challenges, so often comes new horizons.


----------



## Dyllan

LamaRose said:


> Greetings. Don't be afraid to ask questions... lot's of knowledgeable folks and opinions! Use the search engine if you feel hesitant to ask.
> 
> I have a question for you... are you using a controller - like a midi keyboard - or have you been drawing in notes/chords like a lot of EM writers seem to do these days? I imagine that inputing/playing notes could be a huge challenge depending upon the severity of your Cerebral Palsy. Of course, in the face of challenges, so often comes new horizons.


All by mouse and keyboard, even the CC Curves


----------



## LamaRose

EnabledLife said:


> All by mouse and keyboard, even the CC Curves



I wonder if voice recognition could be implemented within a DAW to allow one to input notes and chords... now that would open new horizons! Seems someone is heading in that direction: http://voicecommander.net


----------



## Dyllan

LamaRose said:


> I wonder if voice recognition could be implemented within a DAW to allow one to input notes and chords... now that would open new horizons! Seems someone is heading in that direction: http://voicecommander.net


I love this idea! Can't imagine how hard it must be for other disabled composers. Yay for open doors!


----------



## gregh

what DAW are you using? I know there is an active group for Samplitude and also I think Reaper who are working with voice recognition if that would be handy for you


----------



## MartinH.

LamaRose said:


> I wonder if voice recognition could be implemented within a DAW to allow one to input notes and chords... now that would open new horizons! Seems someone is heading in that direction: http://voicecommander.net



I once saw a talk by a programmer who had a temporary injury and created a very sophisticated voice controlled system that used a staggering amount of different words and sounds to control the input into his text editor. If I recall correctly he kept using it at least part time after his injury had healed, so it must have been pretty powerful. 

I think this was it:


----------



## Jaap

Welcome onboard! We have Stephen Lentes here from Able Artist (@Rach ) - I don't know if you are in the US and/or familiar with this organisation, but you should definately check them out if you are living in the US - http://www.ableartist.org/

I hope you enjoy your stay here and that you can find loads of useful tips/tricks etc


----------



## ein fisch

Warm welcome!


----------



## Dyllan

Jaap said:


> Welcome onboard! We have Stephen Lentes here from Able Artist (@Rach ) - I don't know if you are in the US and/or familiar with this organisation, but you should definately check them out if you are living in the US - http://www.ableartist.org/
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay here and that you can find loads of useful tips/tricks etc


Canadia eh LMAO|


----------



## Dyllan

gregh said:


> what DAW are you using? I know there is an active group for Samplitude and also I think Reaper who are working with voice recognition if that would be handy for you


FL Studio........fight me haha


----------



## gregh

EnabledLife said:


> FL Studio........fight me haha


I like FL - I have it but it does not suit my work as much as i thought it would because of the audio side of things. Otherwise it's great.


----------



## Dyllan

gregh said:


> I like FL - I have it but it does not suit my work as much as i thought it would because of the audio side of things. Otherwise it's great.


Fair, my workflow is very unique, and relies on fl only features


----------



## Leon Willett

Welcome mate, don't be shy


----------

